# Visitor to Palawan



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Marcos downplays Harris Palawan trip


PRESIDENT Ferdinand 'Bongbong' Marcos Jr. on Saturday allayed fears that the upcoming trip of US Vice President Kamala Harris to Palawan will trigger tension between the...




www.manilatimes.net


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

Well, it's a nice place to visit.

I thoroughly enjoyed my Christmas trip to Coron years ago.


----------

